# Best grow tent!



## smokedout13 (Aug 11, 2012)

Sup everyone wondering what you all recommend for a good grow tent. also if there are place's that sell complete setups to possibly save on the cost thanks.


----------



## treetopmmmp (Aug 11, 2012)

Heres a link to some reviews:

http://www.greners.com/expertadvice/grow-tent-review.html

If you poke around the forums you'll see a ton of different
opinions on which ones are the best. I don't think there is a
"perfect" tent. Most people modify their tents a bit to make
them better. My DIY skills suck but lots of people build their
own tents and are happy with the results at a fraction of the
price. 

treetopmmmp


----------



## smokedout13 (Aug 11, 2012)

Same here my DIY sucks as well mainly because I have zero patients so I am looking to spend A little extra change to try and find a ready set go kit pretty much lol Thanks for the link!!


----------



## oldschooltofu (Aug 11, 2012)

on the same topic which one would you pick from the following

LED wholesalers

Growace

Aviditi on amazon

all are about 170-204$ for a 4x8
i have only owned glowlabs in the past, love them but expensive.
if you have one, what do/dont you like about it. thanks


----------



## PrezDickie (Aug 13, 2012)

gorilla grow tents won stash award from hightimes this year for best tent, also i've always heard good things about lighthouse hydro tents


----------



## The Count (Aug 13, 2012)

I just ordered two gorilla tents after days and days of research. Came down between the secret jardin I120 or the gorilla grow tent. I went with gorilla b/c it was $300 cheaper and was 9x5 compared to 8x4 so I got some extra space for less cost. If you order it through fullbloomhydroponics.com they'll throw in a free 12'' extension and the infared blocker while supplies last. Chris at full bloom was also very quick to answer my questions and had mine drop shipped from manufacturer since I was closer to them than him. If you wait a day or two mine will be here and I can give you some more info but this is the first tent I'll use so I wont have much to compare it to.


----------



## gagekko (Aug 13, 2012)

PrezDickie said:


> gorilla grow tents won stash award from hightimes this year for best tent, also i've always heard good things about lighthouse hydro tents


Just got a Lighthouse (2x4), I'm fairly impressed with the quality and how it was thought out but I have found a couple of small quality issues (no big deal really). What I like about Lighthouse is their 2x4 is actually a 54.5"x28" so I can throw in a 48"x24" tub with no issues, on my other tents I go with a 36"x36" tub even though I got a 48"x48" tent.

The other two tents are AgroMax (4x4) and even though people complain about toxic gas and the like - no problems here whatsoever....


----------



## SFguy (Aug 13, 2012)

CRAIGSLIST... usually has tents and full READY,SET,GROW setups that some people are gettin rid of because they messed up and got discouraged.. so check out your local... or maybe a town or two over's LIST and see what they have.. i get loads of shit there


----------



## oldschooltofu (Aug 13, 2012)

been checking craigslist....all lights no tents

anyone use the growace?
really leaning toward this one


----------



## smokedout13 (Aug 13, 2012)

That has been my main focus of the hunt lol from wardrobe closets to lights and tents no luck so far!!! but a sweet hydro shop just opened up in my town and I went and talked to them and there super cool and they offer classes on cloning and dwc every week for 10 bucks glad they just opened here. I already got my nutes and seeds are en route from nirvana. So hoping to start my first grow soon. just need the grow setup! I plan om my first grow to be basic with coco coir/perlite with cfl's and i got a mixed bunch of seeds from nirvana


----------



## The Count (Aug 13, 2012)

smokedout... whats the store in upstate NY thats opening... I grew up in cuse' and just moved from there a few months ago? Just a heads up most shops jack the prices up on all equipment and you can find everything much cheaper online. For example some of the ballasts were 150$ more at the shop than online. Save yourself the 10$ and youtube cloning and you'll find everything you need for free.


----------



## oldschooltofu (Aug 13, 2012)

i think i am going with a lighthouse
got good reviews
drawstring holes
pockets
under budget
good light supports


----------



## smokedout13 (Aug 14, 2012)

The Count said:


> smokedout... whats the store in upstate NY thats opening... I grew up in cuse' and just moved from there a few months ago? Just a heads up most shops jack the prices up on all equipment and you can find everything much cheaper online. For example some of the ballasts were 150$ more at the shop than online. Save yourself the 10$ and youtube cloning and you'll find everything you need for free.


Northcountry Hydroponics. and you do got a good point there!! i been you tubing most of it any way. I was mainly gotta do the lil class just to get the actual hands on before I do it with my product. plus the owner is cool as hell so just some fellow people to chat about growing in person.


----------



## marawana (Aug 15, 2012)

The Count said:


> I just ordered two gorilla tents after days and days of research. Came down between the secret jardin I120 or the gorilla grow tent. I went with gorilla b/c it was $300 cheaper and was 9x5 compared to 8x4 so I got some extra space for less cost. If you order it through fullbloomhydroponics.com they'll throw in a free 12'' extension and the infared blocker while supplies last. Chris at full bloom was also very quick to answer my questions and had mine drop shipped from manufacturer since I was closer to them than him. If you wait a day or two mine will be here and I can give you some more info but this is the first tent I'll use so I wont have much to compare it to.


I picked a 5 x 5 up from fullbloom, cool guys. I dealt with chris as well, i actually got to meet him in san francisco at the indoor garden expo a couple weeks ago, along with the owner and manufacturer of the gorilla grow tents. Had a little billing issue with paypal but he promptly resolved it (on a weekend no less.) Hooked me up with a discount for my troubles and told me to pass the coupon code on to friends. It was only for 5% off, but hey, it adds up, especially on large purchases. GROWSTRONG50 was the coupon. http://www.fullbloomhydroponics.net/gorilla-grow-tent-5-x-5/


----------



## foreverflyhi (Aug 15, 2012)

Check my sig and scope out my tent
dr120 twin


----------



## butler420 (Jan 9, 2013)

Man, you visit any online store or call up a real one and say you want them to set you up, that's gotta be a call from heaven. Deals to be had for sure!

As for the grow tent angle, it's got to be Homebox and / or Growlab every day of the week for me. Build quality, materials, design. Hands down winners. I believe they were the first in the game - and always innovating.

I particularly like the increased access of the Growlabs and Homeboxes. The Homebox has a special inner lining - it looks 'white' to the naked eye but it's super PAR reflective. YouTube PAR light reflection and you should see a video about it. Very interesting stuff. Basically it's more plant-usable light and less heat - leads to higher quality and quantity - my budsters and I have seen the difference for ourselves.

So if you're looking for the best grow tent, my vote's with Homebox and Growlab. Not the cheapest out there, but they pay for themselves, over and over and over.


----------



## nickpunt (Mar 27, 2013)

I'm glad I'm not the only one that can't build a DIY tent, cause I don't have any skills at all for that ish. I was surfing the web looking for some tents and I found a pretty sweet site http://www.squidoo.com/best-tents-3-person-camping-tent and it's got tons of different tents for camping or other growing needs...........I think the Kelty Parthenon 8 Tent would work great with the flap on the ceiling that is removable. Let me know if you guys think that tent would work ok or if I need something else I can modify easier.


----------



## Edgar9 (Mar 27, 2013)

Lots of talk about Gorrilla being the best and it seems to be true. They will definitely take some of Secret jardin's business away. 

I have a jardin and I like it but if I get another tent I'd get the gorilla b/c they have so much more headroom. With the extentions the 5x5 gorrilla can be 9 feet tall.

Both companies lack customer service however. I've sent emails to both companies and I never heard back from them.

My jardin came with a small defect and I emailed them and they blew me off. I also emailed gorilla to ask where the tents were made and they never responded. Turns out, as expected, that everything is made in china.

I'd skip lesser known tents one can find on amazon, etc. The tents smell bad enough coming from the legit companies when you first set them up. Who knows what type of toxicity level some fly by night companies tent puts off.

Also, if you can, I'd get the tent at a brick and morter store rather than online. That way if there's a problem with it, like a rip, and they all sometimes have rips and defects, you can return it easily rather than having to box up and ship a huge tent back to the company which is a lot of $$$ to do and you'll probably have to pay for the shipping.


----------



## lr3 (Sep 9, 2013)

Recently bought a Gorilla grow tent after reading/viewing positive reviews online only to find the Velcro to fail after a couple of weeks of use, and stitching to come unraveled at the end of the zippers. Is anyone else having these issues?


----------



## INNO3D (Jan 19, 2014)

I'm about to buy this tent : http://www.growtents.com/products/55-x-55-x-78-Mylar-Grow-Tent.html

Does anybody have experience with tents from this compagny ? If so, how do you find the odor sealing ?

The external fabric looks cheap because of all the wrinkles, should I even matter about this ?

The quality/price ratio is one the best i've found on the internet, please show me another tent that would crush this one.


----------

